
Use of Ad-Blocking Software Rises by 30% Worldwide - noir-york
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/31/technology/ad-blocking-internet.html?smid=li-share
======
a_j_c
> “The best way for the industry to tackle this problem is to deliver
> compelling ad experiences that consumers won’t want to block.”

Good luck trying to find a "compelling" way to sell paper towels, laundry
detergent, and unhealthy food.

------
CuriouslyC
Advertising as it exists is kind of evil. The majority of ads try to create
want (which is a form of unhappiness) so that you are motivated to buy their
product. Even if they don't do this, they attempt to subvert your decision
making process to make their product more appealing - usually, to the
detriment of your ability to make a good objective decision.

The simple answer is to stop direct advertising, and instead focus on things
like giving out free merchandise to socially well connected people in exchange
for public reviews. Additionally, if you want me to associate your company
with good feelings, don't try to force it with advertising - go out and do
good things like feed the hungry, provide medicine to people in impoverished
nations, etc.

